# Assurant Field Services



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Received an email today from AFS. This is from the price sheet attached. Seems a little short to me. Not sure I would Janitorial clean a 4000 sf house for $375.00 if it was debris free. 

An 8' pick up bed is roughly 3 cubic yard with sides and filled as high as the cab. I certain would not load, haul, unload and pay to dump for $375.00.

But I certainly would not do it all for $375.00



Florida State Base Fee
Vendor Base Fee: $375
Services included in Base Fee:
· Janitorial Service (Up to 4,000 sq ft)
· Lawn (Up to 1/4 acre)
· Padlock/Hasp (For securing pool gate only)
· Internal/External Debris (Up to 30 cubic yards)

Is this a normal fees schedule?


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

$18.00 thereafter.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is becoming the new normal from regionals. New contractors will take these jobs and after two or three figure out they have been had. Then they move on and it starts again. That's why CL is such a big hit with these guys.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Most contractors who have been in this business long enough to figure profit and overhead wouldn't touch the job if it started out at $18 per yard. This may be the exception but if you do get one with 30 yds, you did everything else on the initial for free and the debris for a little more than $10 per yard. Hmmmm.

Our wints start out at $125-$150. Same for initial yards, rekeys, etc. This company should be below most subs pay grade.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Received an email today from AFS. This is from the price sheet attached. Seems a little short to me. Not sure I would Janitorial clean a 4000 sf house for $375.00 if it was debris free.
> 
> An 8' pick up bed is roughly 3 cubic yard with sides and filled as high as the cab. I certain would not load, haul, unload and pay to dump for $375.00.
> 
> ...


WTF nationals kicking out regional pricing?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Received an email today from AFS. This is from the price sheet attached. Seems a little short to me. Not sure I would Janitorial clean a 4000 sf house for $375.00 if it was debris free.
> 
> An 8' pick up bed is roughly 3 cubic yard with sides and filled as high as the cab. I certain would not load, haul, unload and pay to dump for $375.00.
> 
> ...


RUN, RUN FAST. It IS THE NEW FAS. Field Assetts Services.(FAS) Check them out on the forum. Easiest way to make a million with them is have 2 when you start. They are ruthless and dont have a fu*king clue on how to keep vendors. They are in my rearview mirror and I sujest STRONGLY that you put them there too.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker I was thinking the price looked just like the crap FAS went to.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

This looks like the crap pricing for Wisconsin FNMA initial services from Cyprexx. Only difference is they expect only 20 CYD for the peanuts.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gentlemen DO NOT STRESS. This explains the new bundle pricing:

*4.	How did FAS come up with this pricing structure?
We diligently reviewed a year’s worth of cost data for every initial services work order. We determined how much we have paid over that time for all of the services that are included the Base Fee. We then chose a Base Fee and amount per CY of debris above 30 CY’s so that the amount paid under the Base Plus program would be the same as what was actually paid out over the last year. Then we rounded the base fee up to the nearest $5 increment, making this slightly revenue favorable to our vendors.*

This came from there vendor package. Can we say, all together now, BULL POOPIE!!!! Assuming SH** is not allowed on this site!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Gentlemen DO NOT STRESS. This explains the new bundle pricing:
> 
> *4. How did FAS come up with this pricing structure?*
> *We diligently reviewed a year’s worth of cost data for every initial services work order. We determined how much we have paid over that time for all of the services that are included the Base Fee. We then chose a Base Fee and amount per CY of debris above 30 CY’s so that the amount paid under the Base Plus program would be the same as what was actually paid out over the last year. Then we rounded the base fee up to the nearest $5 increment, making this slightly revenue favorable to our vendors.*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I calculated using their "not base fee" schedule. Same service is $845.00. Using HUD guidelines, I get $1700.00. How many people got a piece of the pie before it became $375.00. HUD(or whomever) pays $1700.00, FAS pays $375.00. Nice $1375.00 for passing some papers don't ya think?


----------



## TNTPP (Jul 7, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, Assurant just bought Field Asset Services.... So that's why their pricing models are similar.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I calculated using their "not base fee" schedule. Same service is $845.00. Using HUD guidelines, I get $1700.00. How many people got a piece of the pie before it became $375.00. HUD(or whomever) pays $1700.00, FAS pays $375.00. Nice $1375.00 for passing some papers don't ya think? ..


REO pricing is different than the "guidelines", which are simply typically centered around the P&P aspect. If using your HUD guidelines you are not figuring the discount you would give the client. Many Many Nationals simply work off a discount not a flat fee as Regionals tend to hand out.

Every one on this board tends to bash all the pricing, yet a lot continue to work in this industry . Should pricing be higher? Yes it should but the realization is there are WAY TOO many hands in the pot and only so much money to go around. Greediness has lead to people doing grass cuts for $15 and Wints for $30. People want to work and they figure $15 bucks is easy enough for a grass cut, but these people aren't experienced, have insurance and a license and let alone professional enough to run a legit business. The regional doesn't give a crap as long as the pics are good "enough", they don't care about quality. When volume is down significantly with foreclosures, you will see the true professional Preservationist still going strong and these fly by nights will be out of here, well at least in large numbers which exists today along with all the damn felons giving us a bad rap. Then maybe pricing will tend to tick back up closer to what they really should be across the board.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tak, your looking in thru the out door. A guy doing $15 grass cuts isn't greedy. He is probably ignorant, but not greedy. Nationals gain and lose contracts all the time, so they don't look at long term the way we do. $375 is fine, take it or leave it is their feeling, because others will do it for that price, and they won't be servicing XYZ client this time next year anyway. I doubt the felons are really going away; the Nationals will just use the BG check as their "out" card. Pricing will not be climbing back up in this industry as it is presently structured. It is like a temporary tax-there is no such thing.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never understood the REO and P&P pricing discrepancy. It's the same work therefore it should pay the same.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Help me make sure my understanding is correct. I have asked several times. The "discount" is off of what $$$$? Is it a discount of what I bill? Is it a discount off HUD or other guidelines? Is it a discount off what their price sheet says? See I am new to the whole "nat" and "reg" companies. We do this work for a few brokers nad private investors. We have applied with several only to be told "if we have work in your area, we will contact you". So again can someone clarify the discount?

I thought the discount was the percentage they kept of the "guideline" price??


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have never understood the REO and P&P pricing discrepancy. It's the same work therefore it should pay the same.


Same here!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Percentages vary from company to company, but it is almost always off of what you are paid. Usually 20%-30%. Fannie Mae or Ellie Mae, it doesn't matter. They send you to do a $75 wint, you'll see somewhere around $56.25. You bill them $25 for a trip charge, per their guidelines, you will get paid $18 of that, more or less. Whatever XYZ company pays per cyd of debris, say $22, you get that, MINUS the 25% or 30%.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

So if they pay $50 for initial cut, they take the discount off that price? So, Fannie Mae, Hud, etc. or whomever the original payor is guideline is $100. then ABC Asset Co. offers you $75, making $25 as "broker". Then when they pay you they take a "discount" off the $75 they already made 25% on???? Does that sum it up?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You got it.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

So that is the best case scenario if you work for ABC Asset Co. directly. If you are 2nd or 3rd down the "submarine" sandwich it only gets worse?

This time of year in FL, much of our business is exterior cleaning of homes and mobile/rv home from the snowbird. A snowbird is a person who "winters" here in FL from up north. Their dwelling have sat all summer untouched. They are covered in mildew from the summer. We clean them. It takes about an 1 hr and we get $125.00 plus to do. Yesterday we did 4 in less than 3.5 hrs and with some of our extra services we made $675.00 after the cost of chemical and fuel. So a two man crew split that for 3.5 hrs. Can we make this kind of $$$ in this "biz"?

We wanted to pursue the PP and REO to augment our schedule as a more year round work. Are we better served finding other "handyman" home maintenance work than wasting our efforts in the "biz"?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> we wanted to pursue the pp and reo to augment our schedule as a more year round work. Are we better served finding other "handyman" home maintenance work than wasting our efforts in the "biz"?


yes!


----------

